# Dont you hate when this happens........



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

First sit last nite, rattled in a fine 10 point 53 yards from me he stood facing me. (why doesnt this happen during gun season?) I needed him to right so he started to go left, of course, so I grunted and he stopped and perked right up. After 7 or 8 short grunts and one last long grunt he decided he wanted to check it out. I watched the brute walk with in 20 yds behind me, up wind, before I had to turn around and get ready for the shot. As he was about to walk into the lane he stopped and grunted. I never saw him again. Dont know what happened but he disappeaed into thin air! I was very disappointed but it was still an awesome thing to see. I thank God everyday for the opportunity to witness such beauty.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice read, and it sure is a good way clean out the arteries as well!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hope you get another crack at him. I would put out some dominant spray and/or buck urine and make a mock scrape to see if you can get another chance at him-keep us informed.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. I will try that and see what happens. It was heart pumping! Didnt mention I had rattled about 20 minutes earlier, dont know if he heard it or not or was just doing his usual route. I dont use cameras anymore.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Isn't it amazing how they seem to "know" what's going on even though they probably don't? A couple years ago my buddy saw the absolute "Lord of the Forest" broadside at 30 yards. Every time it would stop, it was always with a branch or sapling covering the vitals! It was like, "Yeah, let that jacked up bozo in the tree go crazy while I mess with his head!"


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Sat in the same spot Halloween night, dropped my quiver after climbing up, last time it was my left glove!? Now sweating profusely, After 10 min. saw a buck about 45 yds in front of me (don't know how he didnt hear me) walking and eating leaves along the trail disappear behind some brush so after 15 min I grunted. A short while layer a 6 came walking back at me, past my stand and gave me 3 nice shot opps but too small. Thats all I saw. 

I have a question for you guys/girls, this buck walked downwind and within 10 yds of 3 scent wick spots and never even hesitated.I have only had 1 buck respond to scent wicks over all my years of huntng, it was a button. I have had many deer walk right by them, I try and place them where I want a deer to stop. Am I wasting time?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

You must have the wrong brand urine. Watch the commercials on the outdoor channel a little closer and the one that has the most should be better they only smell it if it's one bottle...wait maybe golden, sTinks? I'm not sure now.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

In all seriousness sometimes they react to scents and sometimes they don't just like calling


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I have to agree with miked913. I've had deer react not at all when walking downwind of me or any scent bombs I may have put out there, and other times they look like they walked into a brick wall! 

Heck, there is variation among humans about sensitivity to odor, why not deer?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

My thoughts on scents is why bother ? For every good reaction your gonna get a bad one . Plus in the process of placing scent around your stand your also depositing your scent . 

I may be completely wrong and be missing the bus . But that's just my opinion .


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Many years ago I put doe pee on my boots and walked around where I was going to be sitting for the day. I was sitting on the ground with a huge tree at my back to break up my outline. Well I heard some leaves moving and a couple of twigs snapping behind me. Down wind from where I was sitting. Finally out of the corner of my eye I saw something brown coming. It was a button buck. It literally came right to my boot and had its nose on my boot. I was sort of freaking out a little. Didn't know if the little guy was going to start getting a little mad or not. The little guy never figured out what I was. But he stayed there for 5 minutes just smelling my boots. It was pretty kool after he left. But I started thinking, what if this was a big buck? I had seen that video of the guy who put doe pee on himself and the buck attacking him. So needless to say, that was the last time I put doe pee on my boot while sitting on the ground....


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

I never wondered about deer sensitivity to scent but thats very interesting and something I will remember now, and I have always wondered about my scent as I set out wicks although I almost never get busted because I take great precautions to remain scent free. I do have a crazy story of a 12 pt and a scent wick and a lazy hunter thats hard to believe. not sure where to post it.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

ok, I had bucks chasing does in the evening around a pond. I got out late and insteadof climbing my stand I decided to sit next to a tree along the bank. I did not want to walk along the pond and scent it up so I threw my scent wick towards the trail, it fell way short about 3 feet from me. I said "oh well". After a while I hear a deer crunching leaves behind me slowly getting closer. Then right behind i hear a stomp and a grunt, I mean 5 ft behind me, I slowly turned my head and there stood a giant 12 point who looked as scared and stupified as me! I stood up and tried to steady a shot but he was so close I paused (froze) and he started high stepping and staring and grunting and wheezing and there I stood freaked out never even got off a shot.just watched him hurry into the woods.It was such an awesome event if I had it on film I would be selling it online!


----------

